#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Can we transfer money via PayPal?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Paypal is an online payment system where your payment won't be visible you the sellers or the online shops.

I have a doubt, whether we can transfer money to family, friends, and strangers via PayPal?

----------

